# Is this a mucus plug?



## CB901

First time heifer on day 284, bag is starting to fill. Not sure what this is, it was leaking fluid but then she urinated and it filled with urine and washed out to the ground. Still eating and acting fine, ligaments seem the same as the last month.


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like it could be.  Many times they will actually pass a few of these as things start to loosen up inside... not actually "the" mucus plug.   I have had heifers especially , that have a similar discharge for days before calving.   She bears watching closer... 284 days is getting up there...  If you don't see any activity, you might want to get someone who is well versed in cattle, or a vet,  to do a rectal to feel if the calf is close up into the right position... what breed/cross is she and what is she bred to?  Different breeds carry for different lengths of time.... but in the 280's is about what you want... bull calves are "usually" carried a few days longer....


----------



## farmerjan

Normally the vulva will get a little puffier and looser looking....


----------



## farmerjan

What is the status?????


----------



## CB901

I’m sorry I’m new and had no idea anyone replied! She is still pregnant,she is Angus Charolais cross bred to Simmental. She is acting fine but lots of mucus.


----------



## farmerjan

She is definitely more puffy/swollen like she is getting closer.  I don't see alot of an udder and even though she is all beef ; no dairy,  she ought to be making a little bit of an udder.  Are you absolutely sure of her breeding date?  
Simmentals are known to carry a little longer... and even chars are a little longer 285 and 286 days as average... I think angus is 283 average.... and going 10 days over is not considered the end of the world... although heifers usually carry a little less than cows...
You will find that you will get responses fairly soon from someone on here... and those of us that have cattle try to help out since more of the members have smaller ruminants and therefore more people to chime in.  Stick around, this is a fairly active group... we will celebrate your successes and cry with you over your failures... and laugh at all the blunders we all make....


----------



## CB901

Here is a picture of her udder. The pins feel less tight than they have been. She is still eating and acting normal. I appreciate all of your info and getting back to me. I am looking forward to learning. I bottle raised her and another heifer, my first calf though. I am a little nervous. I am watching her like a hawk and we have a 24/7 vet about 8 miles away if anything looks wrong.


----------



## CB901

I am sure of the date. My brother brought his bull over and Seen her cycle and he breed her. Maybe it’s a bull calf just taking his time?


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, probably a bull calf waiting .... and waiting..... and waiting..... 

Because you used a simmental bull on her, watch her close.... they tend to throw big calves unless your brother's bull is an "easy calving bull" meaning he has the numbers to show he will throw smaller calves.... if she goes into labor, and is not making progress in a reasonable amount of time, you will want to make sure the calf is in the right position, and that she is dilating, and don't wait for hours to help her... If your brother brought the bull over, I am assuming he has some knowledge/experience.... 
I am not being critical.... or judging.... just don't want you to wait too long to help her along if necessary.  I don't believe in interfering... but heifers are a bit trickier and you don't want to wait and then have worse problems... if in doubt, call your brother, or call a vet....better a vet bill than losing the heifer or the calf.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, that is good if he said that bull threw low birth weight calves.  So he sounds like he knows what he is doing....and sounds like you will be able to call him to help.... Keep him on speed dial.....

You will probably go out and find her with the calf standing next to her sucking away... Sure hope that is the scenario for you.


----------



## CB901

I will cross my fingers! Thank you for your time


----------



## CB901

Writing today with an update photo. I think she is progressing, I am still checking every three or so hours and putting her up at night. She is still eating and acting normal, her teets are huge, way larger than a store bought nursing nipple. Do I still just sit and wait and watch? Lol


----------



## farmerjan

The udder looks alot better... like she is getting ready.  I think maybe give her a couple more days if she is acting fine.... but maybe if she hasn't done anything by Monday then call the vet.

When your brother brought the bull over did he only let him breed then take him home?  Did the bull stay there for a few days?  Her breeding date was Oct 17th or 18th?   She is definitely going over on time.... if you said that July 26 was 284 days......then she is looking at 295+... that would have me concerned.  What does your brother say?  If he is able to use a glove and do a rectal, have him check her.  Her udder looks like she is getting close....I like to see a fuller, tighter bag when they are close so that I can feel more confident that she will have milk for the calf.  Still 2 weeks over is not unheard of...
290-292 is not unheard of.... but she is definitely pushing the limit....but if she does not act like she is uncomfortable, is eating and acting normal.... then you have to give her the benefit of the doubt.  Still, I would have her in the chute and check her if she was mine and I was sure of her breeding date. 
One thing, how big a field/lot is she in during the day?  Is there any chance she has calved and "hides the calf" as some will do?  Or worse case, she calved and the calf was dead and she just "quit"  ?

Does she still look as big around?  Can you put your hand on her right side and hold it there and maybe feel the calf move? 

Does she let you touch her udder?  She seems to be very friendly from your pictures.  If so, take and get your fingers wet with water (not lick them) and slide your fingers on the teat.  If there is a hidden calf sucking her... the teat will feel slippery/slimy to your wet finger....
We once had a cow we swore must have lost her calf, and got her in the barn and I did the "feel" test and I thought it was slimy feeling.... kept her locked up for over 12 hours... and it took 4 more hours of just meandering around,  and when she thought I was not watching her, for her to finally make a beeline for her calf.  That calf was probably 5 days old.... she was determined she wanted to make sure her calf was HERS..... and I was  not going to take it away from her or something....

There is a very rare occasional case of a heifer not "going into labor" , and that her system never showed any labor signs... but it is not common.....


----------



## CB901

hello, 
My brother brought the bull over on the 12th of October and picked him up on the 22, we timed it with her cycle to get her and our other heifer bred at the same time. She come into heat on the 17th and we seen them together. We have them on 7 acres that is cleared and can be seen from our house. Her belly looked a bit smaller this morning, she is very calm and I have touched the teets to see if anything is coming out and nothing comes out. They are very squishy. Yes I have stood there feeling a calf move. My brother just tells me she is getting closer, he doesn’t seem to be worried. This is why I posted here to get some more opinions.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay.... seeing her get bred is not a guarantee that she was in full heat and cycled that day(passed an egg)... I always figure from the day we take a bull out.... so Oct 22 nd bull out,  means Aug 1st is 284 days... so today is the only 288.... I agree with your brother... don't worry.  You can figure 2 weeks after the bull went out for a max date.....
 If she seems smaller, the calf has probably turned and getting into position for birth... 
Touching the teats for the slimy feeling on the outside... from a calf sucking... if they are squishy then she is not ready yet....If you feel the calf move, then don't sweat it.... 
I think she will surprise you in a day or 2....


----------



## CB901

Thank you so much for taking the time to explain everything. I will sit and watch and wait! I will cross my fingers and come back in a couple days for an update. Hope you have a great evening and I will remember the teet trick.


----------



## CB901

This morning photos, teats are full but squishy. Her right side is smaller than the left and the back end is sticking out but not much mucus.


----------



## Hipshot

CB901 said:


> This morning photos, teats are full but squishy. Her right side is smaller than the left and the back end is sticking out but not much mucus.


Just watch delievery for heifers can be hard .If the weight and frame of the bull


----------



## Hipshot

Hipshot said:


> Just watch delievery for heifers can be hard .If the weight and frame of the bull


Are much larger than the heifer .The calf can be large .How big was the heifer when calved ?How big are the bulls shoulders and rump ? But really just look for signs of distress .Intense straining .Getting up and down and constantly looking at her side .dilevery should go quick.The position of the feet is important .one front leg should be a little behind the other .Head should be on top of the legs .Dont be afraid to assist. Breach can be any of a number of things .From completely reversed to one foreleg being back to the head being back .Holves down one behind the other .If nessary feel for the head that should be nose to knee.I think you are looking at a large calf .Be prepaired. Google pulling calved and large births .Good luck .


----------



## CB901

Thank you for the info. I will keep a very close eye on her and will look this information up.


----------



## CB901

I have watched a few videos and aside from maybe helping pull the legs by hand I am not confident in assisting. We have a vet 8 miles from us and I would rather call to help. Hopefully I will have enough time to get him here. This mama is my first bottle baby and I am afraid of hurting her being I have no idea how to help in that way. I appreciate being told it could be a big calf. I go check in them every other hour now and pen them up with an Arlo go camera on them all night. Hopefully I won’t miss any hints of help she needs. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Ridgetop

Good luck!


----------



## CB901

She is still pregnant, has a mucus string about 1 foot long now but that wasn’t there a couple hours ago. She seems to skip a step like  she has pressure on the back legs. Is this normal? Posting current photos. Still eating, drinking and acting normal aside from the missed step every now and then. I have no idea what pins are supposed to look like. What I think I have been feeling for still seem the same as they have always been, thought they were less one day but now are just as tight.


----------



## CB901

Does full blow springing with a dinner plate size opening happen with heifers? Or is it smaller?


----------



## CB901

Ridgetop said:


> Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Ridgetop

If she is having trouble walking she is probably going into labor - pressure on nerves.  Hopefully calving by now.


----------



## CB901

Ridgetop said:


> If she is having trouble walking she is probably going into labor - pressure on nerves.  Hopefully calving by now.


Not yet but her back end looks different than earlier, the center looked stuck together but now it has some space between it. I guess like the opening is wider? It isn’t every step just now and then, one time she stumbled. She was aggressively cleaning our other heifer. Never seen that before. Hopeful for a calf soon. Thank you for your info.


----------



## animalmom

Pictures!  We want baby pictures, please and thank you.  Tell that girl to stop messing around and get to doing her business.


----------



## CB901

animalmom said:


> Pictures!  We want baby pictures, please and thank you.  Tell that girl to stop messing around and get to doing her business.


Waiting and waiting lol I will for sure post some!


----------



## farmerjan

CB901 said:


> Waiting and waiting lol I will for sure post some!


----------



## CB901

I wasn’t going to post anymore photos until she calved, but Being a first timer I have scoured the internet for photos of what to look for. I haven’t really found much on the progress of beef heifers. So for the sake that someone else learns something or it puts them at ease looking at my photos I’m going to put them up. This is what she looked like this morning, didn’t get anything this evening.


----------



## CB901

Also I noticed these perfect lines coming down the tailhead this morning, like dips? These were not there a day ago.


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, she is getting closer and closer....


----------



## CB901

farmerjan said:


> Yep, she is getting closer and closer....


So excited, thank you.


----------



## CB901

Today I guess the dips on the side of the tail are deeper, udder is the same and the girly parts look longer but more sunk in. Might be more swollen and is just looking like it’s sunk in? Maybe we will have a baby soon. Belly button was slightly larger today.


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, you posted daily, and now it has been 2 days.... worried about the heifer.... any updates?


----------



## CB901

I’m sorry, she hasn’t changed. Looks exactly the same in all areas.


----------



## CB901

I figured I wouldn’t post the same pictures everyday. She isn’t more swollen, teats are still long, bag hasn’t changed. Still eating and acting normal. How far can she go? Couple more weeks? Maybe?


----------



## farmerjan

If you still are seeing actual movement and are sure the calf is still live and viable, can feel it when you have your hands on her side,  then nothing to do but wait.... Not sure how long over she can reasonably go....although today is about 294-295 days?   
You say you can see the 7 acres from the house.  Have you actually physically walked that 7 acres... REALLY walked it, looking for a calf?  Maybe a dead one that was still born?  I am not trying to be negative.  I have literally walked within 3 feet of a calf I never saw in the pasture, just hidden enough, and then after several trips around, found it......  
I think I would  call the vet that is close, and discuss your concerns.  They might be willing to come over and do a palpation.... 
IS there ANY REMOTE possibility that she got bred later, by a neighbors bull???? 

I know of several dairy cows that the owners have had to have the calf, dna tested because they carried over by nearly 3 weeks... this is for registered animals,  In order to have the calf registered, they had to be able to prove the parentage .  So carrying over even 3 weeks is not impossible.... calves were all fine, looked perfectly normal, not overly huge.... guess they were just not in any rush to be born..... could be yours is just one like that.....

I am assuming also that there is no bad smells coming from her back end so no reason to think that the calf died inside her..... normally they would get a bad discharge and it would stink.  
Just trying to come up with some other explanations.  

After all this I just keep hoping you will go out there and find her with a new baby all curled up on the ground sleeping... and her looking at you with a "what is the big deal" look on her face.....


----------



## CB901

I haven’t walked our land, I check on them frequent and I am assuming, if she aborted, that I would have seen some afterbirth on her rear somehow? I have planned on giving her another week and calling the vet out if nothing happens. She hasn’t had a drop of discharge in two days, she has been very stringy for a few weeks now but nothing, dry as a bone. She is thinner, not a lot but thinner. I am in the same boat, hopeful for a calf soon. Funny you ask about another bull, we brought my brothers bull back at the middle of February  because We didn’t think they took. I guess I should have mentioned this before but my brother swears she is gonna calf now. Could he be wrong? The days would make them due around Thanksgiving/ first week of December if they were bred then. Could she be having these signs that soon? She has been doing all of these things for 8 weeks now.


----------



## CB901

Also, no smells or anything bad coming out.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, the chance of seeing anything after an abort is very slim.... if you don't see it right after, and I mean within a few hours at most......you would most likely not see anything.  I would think that she would not be making that sort of discharge if she was not close to calving now though.... 
I would have been walking the pasture with seeing that kind of discharge and her acting a little off.....but then I drive most all my pastures when I have cattle due, every day.... right now I cannot walk them due to my knees... but I will drive them, and get out and walk some if I suspect that someone may have calved in a certain area....I think you really need to do a very close scrutiny of the pasture if you don't get the vet out to confirm she is still pregnant.  

What is the status of the other heifer?  

Honestly, I would get the vet and get them both checked.... most vets here do ultrasound for pregnancy checking... it is VERY ACCURATE... but a good vet that does palpations can give you a good idea of how far along as they are... up to 5-6 months.....when they can say yeah, they are 5 or 6 or pretty far along as the fetus gets way down over the pelvic bones and it is harder to just be as accurate as to how far pregnant.  In your case, you have 2 definite "breeding times"... it would not be hard for a vet to say yes to the Oct breeding, or yes to the Feb breeding.....
This way you know what you are looking at time wise.  

That is why we just rechecked a group of cows.... thinking they should have calved, and finding that there were several not pregnant.... as we suspected.... and got a better idea of the ones that were pregnant, when they are due.... 

It is well worth it to me to know what is what... our vet gets $100/hr.... not cheap... but cheap enough.... to not sit and worry myself sick....


----------



## CB901

I agree, I don’t mind paying for the vet to come out. Just went out to feed, only to find mucus, it looks clearish-white to me. If she doesn’t calf in a week AND is still doing good I will have the vet or at the very least my brother check things out. I have posted new photos and to me she looks the same as two days ago, aside from her sides looking more sunk in.
I will post photos of the rear of our other heifer. She doesn’t seem to have a bag or to be too swollen.


----------



## CB901

Thank you for all of the info. It is helping me learn for sure. I didn’t have a care in the world 8 weeks ago, thought we had until Thanksgiving, but then she changed and big time changed. Went from no visible teat to big and swollen and swollen girly parts with tons of mucus. I’m going to go check on her more often now that I seen that mucus again. Maybe she will surprise us soon.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I would say that she is close.... and yes, she is carrying longer than the average... Honestly, I think she is going to calve soon, and all the mucus and all is part of it... maybe because I do not check mine so often, that i don't see the hourly changes.... I am not sure why she has carried longer than the average..... and heifers often calve sooner than later compared to cows.... 
but seeing the discharge again is good.... her system is still working its way around.... more sunken in is actually good.... because it should mean the calf is moving more into position, up into the birth canal.  

I would say that the other heifer is not going to calve now, and was caught at the later breeding time.... at least you have a good comparison to the difference.....


----------



## CB901

Thank you for all the info and the time to explain your opinion of things. It does make me feel better, I will update with any changing photos and maybe a calf soon.


----------



## Finnie

CB901 said:


> Thank you for all the info and the time to explain your opinion of things. It does make me feel better, I will update with any changing photos and maybe a calf soon.



Just found this thread. Can’t wait to see your new calf!  Fingers crossed it will be soon and uneventful.


----------



## CB901

Finnie said:


> Just found this thread. Can’t wait to see your new calf!  Fingers crossed it will be soon and uneventful.


Thank you, she’s still holding on to it. Lol


----------



## farmerjan

I think she wants to make sure it is well done instead of just baked!!!!!


----------



## CB901

What I THINK are pins... I really don’t have any idea what this means, but I have managed to read and feel a tendon like structure that goes from the tail to the side bone. It is half as hard, half as tall as yesterday and the dips are deeper. Is this a sign?


----------



## CB901

farmerjan said:


> I think she wants to make sure it is well done instead of just





farmerjan said:


> I think she wants to make sure it is well done instead of just baked!!!!!


I agree! Lol


----------



## farmerjan

One place for you to get a better idea of the difference in "height" of hips (also called hooks) and pins is go to the alabama extension web site... beef confirmation hip structure.... (aces.edu)
If you type in beef cattle hips and pins into a search... you will get several references... it will show you what you need to look for... and the pins need to drop a bit as they get close to birth, which is in the ligaments/tendons relaxing... yes she looks like she is getting closer....


----------



## CB901

Ok, that was really helpful. So I haven’t been looking at the sides, but I now  understand the saying I once read that the side will look like lower case n’s? I will have to take another photo of the side this evening. Thank you again for the great info.


----------



## CB901

So a false alarm I guess. She was laying flat, giving a small push with legs out and then sitting up. Deep breathing, so I run out to check, took photos but after I left she got up and ate for 30 minutes and is now laying back down and sleeping. Guess she was just uncomfortable. Picture I took just to show what’s going on.


----------



## CB901

Tonight’s update. The thick tight pins on the sides are even less noticeable, I had to really feel for them. Her girl parts have a stripe of pink in the middle now and are loose. I am hopeful it’s soon because she looks miserable. We have rain coming tonight and tomorrow so hopefully not when it’s raining.


----------



## CB901

She is still pregnant 🤷‍♀️, eating, acting fine. Mooing at me for feed, is there a possibility that she will hang on to her calf until November? I called the vet and he said as long as she is acting ok then just give her time. I’m guessing after another week or so we can assume she was bred later and she is just getting ready? She does look slim today, my husband even noticed it. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## CB901

In a weeks time I will have the vet come check them both. No worries there. He just didn’t seem concerned, so I guess I shouldn’t be.


----------



## CB901

I will update if she has a calf or when the vet comes out, which ever comes first. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## farmerjan

She is driving me nuts!!!!   so she must have sent you completely round the bend by now!!!!! Bless your heart....


----------



## CB901

I think I have more photos of heifer girly parts on my phone than of my kids at this point! I haven’t slept through the night in weeks, come on already lol!


----------



## Chickengirl123

Just found this thread, what happened??


----------



## CB901

She isn’t going to have a baby until November. Just her way of getting ready I guess. Sorry I didn’t update sooner.


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I can honestly say I have never seen that kind of discharge, several times, from one that is still several months off.  So are they both due late this fall???? Well, the good thing at least you know for sure....


----------



## CB901

She has about 10 weeks to go, so I guess it’s not too far away. They are due around the 5th to Thanksgiving. I will update photos when they come, I appreciate all of the advice and time given to help.


----------



## CB901

It was for sure a fun few weeks on my end, lol I am not that excited to do it all over again in the cold!


----------



## farmerjan

Cooler weather is easier on them to calve.... they will clean afterbirth better in cooler weather.  See the most retained placenta's in hot summer weather both on the dairy and in our beef cattle... and we don't have many.  Plus she will not feel so miserable and be more inclined to want the calf... seems like the heat affects them like us and they just have less "umph"....
Practice run....... You will be all ready by November.....


----------



## CB901

farmerjan said:


> Cooler weather is easier on them to calve.... they will clean afterbirth better in cooler weather.  See the most retained placenta's in hot summer weather both on the dairy and in our beef cattle... and we don't have many.  Plus she will not feel so miserable and be more inclined to want the calf... seems like the heat affects them like us and they just have less "umph"....
> Practice run....... You will be all ready by November.....


That’s understandable I already feel bad for them, can’t imagine that belly being any bigger lol. Yes I can sleep now! Yay, thank you again for all of your time. I will check back in when the time comes.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@CB901 - Keeping my fingers crossed, can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## CB901

Thank you, she has less than 5 weeks before we hit the 38 week mark. Crossing our fingers here too! Maybe they will both calve before Thanksgiving. I will share photos, I have seen and felt both with little kicks, so exciting


----------



## CB901

Here’s a photo update, she is beginning to really swell. 4 weeks to go for the 38 mark. I know she can and might drive me crazy and hold that baby longer, but I will start really watching her a bit before week 38. She has dips in her sides, no milk yet but today the swelling is much more noticeable from all angles. I will share photos when things look different.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Maybe just maybe she will calve on my birthday! ❤️


----------



## CB901

CB901 said:


> Here’s a photo update, she is beginning to really swell. 4 weeks to go for the 38 mark. I know she can and might drive me crazy and hold that baby longer, but I will start really watching her a bit before week 38. She has dips in her sides, no milk yet but today the swelling is much more noticeable from all angles. I will share photos when things look different.





Cecilia's-herd said:


> Maybe just maybe she will calve on my birthday! ❤️


Awe, what day?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

CB901 said:


> Awe, what day?


November 12!


----------



## CB901

Happy early B-day! There’s a good chance for that date.


----------



## CB901

Updates. 3 weeks to the 38 week mark. The girly parts are for sure puffy, she had a very clear mucus string yesterday that almost touched the ground. I’m guessing things are moving along nicely. The teats look like shriveled raisins and the bag is about the same. Pics for the update.


----------



## CB901

Today at feeding, I noticed a lot of different things. Her side is dipped in, a lot. We cut back on their grain because I read it can cause a large calf, I thought in the summer I had messed up big time. So I only give them a couple cups each a day. This made this slim down a bit but today this dip is very noticeable. You can see her bag a bit more today, but the biggest thing is by the tail, it had dips and it looks like it’s sticking up a couple more inches than normal. Are we closer than I know? Or is she still way off?


----------



## CB901

Very swollen today. I am guessing she is getting there. 36 weeks 1 day. Come on baby! This has and will continue to be a learning lesson. I am so excited.


----------



## farmerjan

Need some pictures of the udder.  I still don't think that she is as close as you want her to be.  She is getting a little puffy, but still too many wrinkles.  Need to look at her udder from the back and her hips and pins....


----------



## CB901

farmerjan said:


> Need some pictures of the udder.  I still don't think that she is as close as you want her to be.  She is getting a little puffy, but still too many wrinkles.  Need to look at her udder from the back and her hips and pins....


Thank you, I will take some more pictures and post them tomorrow. I have no idea what I am looking for... so anything different is exciting to me. I could still be here waiting on a baby with a Turkey bird on the table. Lol She is a stubborn redhead, might just hold it in just for laughs.


----------



## CB901

Sorry I am late. I finally got some photos. Also our other heifer is starting to swell and bag, yay!


----------



## CB901

Looking a lot more swollen today, 37 weeks tomorrow. I had no idea it could get that big!


----------



## CB901

She has a ton of wrinkles today. 38 weeks on Friday and her bag is fuller but not much difference in the teats


----------



## CB901

Cecilia's-herd said:


> November 12!


Happy Birthday to you! Look who was born this morning. It’s a girl! Her name is Valley.


----------



## CB901

We have a baby girl, named Valley. Mom did it on her own with no problems. Thank y’all for all the advice. It’s Christmas morning at our house. My first grandcalf❤️


----------



## Mini Horses

She is beautiful!!!  Soooo sweet, the look on her face.  And a girl.   Jackpot!!  😁🤗💓


----------



## CB901

Mini Horses said:


> She is beautiful!!!  Soooo sweet, the look on her face.  And a girl.   Jackpot!!  😁🤗💓


Thank you!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

CB901 said:


> Happy Birthday to you! Look who was born this morning. It’s a girl! Her name is Valley.


This is crazy!! Yay! Congrats ❤️❤️


----------



## CB901

Cecilia's-herd said:


> This is crazy!! Yay! Congrats ❤️❤️


I think it’s pretty great! Something I won’t forget!


----------



## CB901

I have waited and watched all morning to them both trying to figure it out. Finally, she got a good latch, taking turns between the three good ones and then had a nap. I am so in LOVE.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

CB901 said:


> I think it’s pretty great! Something I won’t forget!


Your first baby!!


----------



## CB901

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Your first baby!!


Yes and she shares a birthday! Pretty cool!


----------



## CB901

You will never believe it, our other heifer had her calf! A boy, named Drax


----------



## CB901

A few more pictures. He’s a beautiful boy. Can’t believe both of these babies come from a black with white simmental daddy.


----------



## CB901

Both babies and mommas are doing good. I still can’t believe they were born within hours of each other.


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the 2 new babies.  Wonderful that the births were so "uneventful".  

Charolais and char crosses will mostly pass the color gene to the calves so even when bred black the calves will be a smokey gray from very light to very dark.  
One of each so you can have an addition to the herd and beef in the freezer in 2 years.... The next calves will be alot easier on you now that you know more of what to look for and what NOT to get too worried over....


----------



## CB901

So nice to hear from you. I hope you are feeling well. Thank you for all of the info as always. That’s great to know about the cross and excited to fatten them up a bit and maybe find us another Simi when the time comes


----------

